# What is your favorite .22 rifle, you currently own?



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have several, but my favorite has to be my first .22 I owned, a Winchester model 9422 lever action...open sights...I can hit a walnut from 50 yards (nut...not tree LOL!!!)


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

Ah... I love those old Winchesters with lever action

I have several too, But my favorite is the Ruger 10-22. laminated stock, and stainless steel, with a 3x9x50. very dependable for a simi, 
Plus the custom and after market parts are almost endless. And I'm gettin to old for open sights.


----------



## Bear (Jan 25, 2005)

My favorite, is an old Savage Model 29 pump; got it about 40 years ago. It is semi-retired now so I mostly use my Ruger 77/22 all weather now.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I have a lever action Marlin in .22 mag. It is a tack driver and hits like a brick through a window.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

CSA again said:


> Ah... I love those old Winchesters with lever action
> 
> I have several too, But my favorite is the Ruger 10-22. laminated stock, and stainless steel, with a 3x9x50.....


Same here. Mine is a laminated Mannlichter stock.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

Again, a Ruger 10/22. It's stainless steel with a plastic stock, so I'm expecting to keep it for the next two hundred years or so.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

pheasantplucker said:


> I have several, but my favorite has to be my first .22 I owned, a Winchester model 9422 lever action...open sights...I can hit a walnut from 50 yards (nut...not tree LOL!!!)


thats my favorite as well sweet gun for sure


----------



## -TWO- (Mar 25, 2008)

Toss up between my 10-22 Ruger & my Ruger Single-six revolver. I love plinking cans with that little pistol. I also like the interchangable 22-mag. cylinder for it. I'm also pretty fond of my old Noble pump I still have from when I was a kid.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

You really don't see a lot of Nobles around. Had a Noble 12ga. sxs. Not fancy but a very well built gun. Got my first 25 patch at trap with it.


----------



## emmas_acres (Mar 30, 2008)

My favorite was my Winchester 190. But you asked currently own, so that would be my Romanion model 69 trainer. May be 1969 model yes it is an import but good solid gun. Economical too!

Rory


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Rugar 77 220 Swift. Simmons 6x18 x 50. Good youte medicine as well as crows,possums and *****.
Rugar 77-22 Simmions 3x9 40. Keeps the vermin like red squrrels population down.

 Al


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I only have one .22 Cal rifle and it was the first gun I ever owned. I got it for Christmas in 1963 when I was twelve years old. It's a Marlin lever action.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

I have a Marlin-Glenfield .22 semi-auto that I bought it from my Grandfather 35 years ago, It jams without fail, it is missing a rear sight elevation ramp, and has teeth marks all over the butt from my using it on my trap lines to occupy the teeth of coyotes, cats, foxes, and ungrateful dogs while I loosed the traps from their feet. It is among my most treasured possessions.


----------



## mdharris68 (Sep 28, 2006)

10-22 walnut manlicher open sights.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Mine's a little different:

Cody WY Ballard made Low-Wall Special Sporting with:

Exhibition grade black walnut w/hand checkering
30" #1 taper Douglas Air-Gauged barrel
Double Set triggers
Helm schuetzen lever
MVA Schuetzen Soule rear sight W/MVA Winchester globe front with level

I had it built for off-hand practice, it mirrors my Silhouette rifle in 40-70.

Chuck


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Wooger!


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

cooey tube fed
http://www.auctionarms.com/closed/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=8513645.0
still have it around, great for rats, ground hogs, ***** etal. had a scope on it and a sling but now just bare stock! the option of shooting shorts was great for punching paper!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Ruger 10/22 SS lam/stk. 
But I gotta tell ya, getting a little fond to the Ducks Unlimited edition Henry Golden Boy lately. 
Won it in a dinner raffle.


----------



## VarmitSniper (Apr 2, 2008)

Marlin 925 bolt action.
I have a target in my room that I shot at 75 yards, 7 shots into 1/2 inch and one ragged hole up top where the tack used to be.
Love that little gun!


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

emmas_acres said:


> My favorite was my Winchester 190. But you asked currently own, so that would be my Romanion model 69 trainer. May be 1969 model yes it is an import but good solid gun. Economical too!
> 
> Rory


Ditto on the M69 Romanian bolt-action trainer. Good little gun.:goodjob:


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Haggis, I had one too. Jammed up all the time. Still celebrate the day I sold it.


----------



## perry b (Dec 28, 2007)

Savage mark 2 FV


----------



## giffy (Jul 22, 2005)

CZ 452 & Mueller APV glass

giffy
-------------


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

My favorite was a Remington BR 514 that I had in high school. I could hit the head of a red squirrel in the top of our red pines every time.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

My Squires-Bingham model "M-16" .22LR semi-auto rifle that I got in 1976. My Remington model 581 bolt action with optics, is a close 2nd in .22LR!!! I must have at least 6 rifles chambered in .22LR caliber.










I still have it and 2 extra 15 round magazines. It is my critter getter with military style peep and post iron sights, and it is deadly accurate. My sister and nephews loved firing it when they visited last summer.

It is what I pull out, when I occasionally have one of those "tin-foil hat" type of days........


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Kimber for precision work. Browning grade 2 for plinking.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

Stainless/synthetic Marlin 880ss. Very accurate, weatherproof, rock-solid reliable, and comfortable to shoot for a tall fella'. With Remington green tag ammo, she spits out some pretty respectable groups.
For the resident Alpha .22 pistol, it's a stainless Ruger 22/45 target model with a bull barrell. A great little gun, more accurate than I am, and just right for pulling off drive by shootings on unruly armadillos in the cattle pasture.
Most of my lifetime regrets are from my misspent youth, and involving the loss of a woman for the sake of further adventure, or the loss of a gun to a pawn shop. High on that list is a Sako (sniff) I had for a while, the most accurate .22 I've ever played with. Had a Henry lever action I was real fond of, too, but it got swiped.
Never been overly fond of the 10/22's.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I have my Dad's Remington model 12 pump a great one to plink around with. And a Savage model 17 NRA Match that will produce a group the size of a fifty cent piece at 100 yards.

Bobg


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Just one... for all around- a 10/22 with a custom stock and aftermarket barrell - I actually have two "twins" although they are paternal and not identical. One with a stainless bull barrell and a "coffee" laminate "normal"stock and the other a black/gray laminate and a blued bull barrrell they are fun. 

I will eventually want a lightweight skeliton thumbhole "exotic" stocked one...

I have several other types of .22's that I really like also- a cz 452 trainer would be a second "all around" choice. I do like that gun quite a bit also...


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Chuck R. said:


> Mine's a little different:
> 
> Cody WY Ballard made Low-Wall Special Sporting with:
> 
> ...


That is a drool worthy rifle... I have a love for beautiful single shots also. I enjoy my souless synthetic guns for what they are but I would not feel right if I did not have some blue steel pistols and wood and blued rifles- casehardening is a plus 

I have some toys that make quite a few drool but your rifle definately does it to me sir! 

I have thought of getting the barrel inserts for my sharps... one day I will.


----------



## ThreeRivers (Nov 26, 2008)

Speedmaster


----------



## zeke (Jun 11, 2003)

My favorite 22 Remington model 6 improved.Light and handy.


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> I have some toys that make quite a few drool but your rifle definately does it to me sir!


As gay as it the above quote is, I've gotta' agree....that there is a beautiful firearm.
Merry Christmas, Mr. Paulina.:dance:


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

swamp man said:


> As gay as it the above quote is, I've gotta' agree....that there is a beautiful firearm.
> Merry Christmas, Mr. Paulina.:dance:



Merry Christmas to you to St. Nick

I figured ya bust me postin over here  eventually...


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

Ruger 10/22 for me though for a long time it was a nylon 66


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

OK, lets start with Savage Camper Model 20-C, break action. With a trigger job and reworked sights, I killed more game with it than any.

Marlin 925 Bolt Action, with 4 Power 1 Inch Scope. Hit anything with it.

Remington Model 12, Break Down Model, fit in my trapping basket.

Current .22, Marlin Model 60 Semi, Iron sights. Stone reliable.

DG


----------



## Sandspider (Feb 12, 2008)

For general use either Remington Model 12 breakdown, Ruger 10/22 or Ruger Model 77/ 22 Hornet.

For those special occasions Winchester Lo-Wall in .22


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I would have to say my favorite 22 would be either my Ruger 10/22 with a 4x scope or my old Springfield single shot bolt action with a 4x scope. Both are "dead on" and both are fun to shoot.


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 28, 2008)

Well the only .22 I own right now is a 10/22, so I guess that is my favorite, I might even buy a second one this weekend. Saw a used one for cheap at the gun shop yesterday.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

tallpaul said:


> That is a drool worthy rifle... I have a love for beautiful single shots also. I enjoy my souless synthetic guns for what they are but I would not feel right if I did not have some blue steel pistols and wood and blued rifles- casehardening is a plus
> 
> I have some toys that make quite a few drool but your rifle definately does it to me sir!
> 
> I have thought of getting the barrel inserts for my sharps... one day I will.


Thanks, I feel the same way about good wood and steel. Of course my hunting rifles are synthetic/stainless and soulless  This rifle was my retirement gift to my self when I retired from the Army. It took a little over a year to build, so I just kept adding features......

BTW I used to have a .22 insert for my Shiloh 74. I had the Shaver insert and have used the Crosno. Both are well worth the investment. The Shaver is a stranger looking thing using foam ear plugs to keep it centered, but was very, very accurate. I made up 100 yard reduced silhouettes for practice. 

Much cheaper and easier than casting and loading.

Chuck


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

My favorite is my Marlin 39A. But it's fun to take out the 60's and just shoot up targes too.

I still need a pump 22 and one that feeds through the stock. I've got an old one that shoots from an open bolt. Only one more week before the biggest gun show in the area!

Cathy


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Well mine started life as a 10/22 but now its a 10/17 hm2. I really like it though and love the way it shoots now.










It was one of my first rifles I put a thumbhole stock on and now they all have it. I am addicted


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I still have the very first gun ever given to by my farther. It is a Remington Nylon 66. I still love to shoot it to this day


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

marlin 39A


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Mallow said:


> Well mine started life as a 10/22 but now its a 10/17 hm2. I really like it though and love the way it shoots now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats SWEET... I need ta get a thumbhole stock for a 10/22... the one that came on my savage .17hmr is soo comfortable. I'll likely get one of the boyds thumbhole stocks one of these days although the right composit design would be ok too... I want a 16 inch threaded barrel for a registered can too. Should be pretty tricked out when done.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I have to say my favorite feild gun is a Mossberg 46b. Even though its older then me, its shoots great. Got a adjustable trigger and breaks like glass. 
Then for fun, I us a Savage/ Anshutz 64. I do a little 50 foot indoor shooting in the winter. It wears a Lyman super target dot scope in 20 power. Trigger is at about 6 ozs.
Also I have a ruger 10/22 pre warning label model with a great chunk of walnut on it.
Bob


----------



## John Carter (Oct 6, 2004)

My Sears T3 bolt action tube feed....its a personal brand made off the Winchester M141...............I have had that weapon since a Christmas gift in1963...............My first rifle.................Still shoots fine:boring:


----------



## John Carter (Oct 6, 2004)

Mallow said:


> Well mine started life as a 10/22 but now its a 10/17 hm2. I really like it though and love the way it shoots now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that qualify as a EBR???????????????????


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

53convert said:


> Does that qualify as a EBR???????????????????




Does it look black? 

it can't be an evil black rifle... 

and on top of that EBR is usually considered to be centerfire and of common military or civilian equivelent rounds...


----------



## John Carter (Oct 6, 2004)

tallpaul said:


> Does it look black?
> 
> it can't be an evil black rifle...
> 
> and on top of that EBR is usually considered to be centerfire and of common military or civilian equivelent rounds...


are you aware the 10-22 is on the "list" and also any thumbhole stocked weapon.......................:flame:

Therefore it could be and EBR...............just saying...........


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

53convert said:


> are you aware the 10-22 is on the "list" and also any thumbhole stocked weapon.......................:flame:
> 
> Therefore it could be and EBR...............just saying...........


Say what ya want but it can not be an evil black rifle. It can be incorrectly called an assault weapon and lumped into some gun control bill etc. Not the first time the media and polititions use the wrong terms.

That gun is not BLACK ...

ya can call it an AW since the media has been incorrectly using the term for years to describe about any semi auto but I would not even use that term.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Well seeing that all my rifles have about the same stock on them. Laminated thumbholes (Savage Model 12 took like 8 months after ordering to get it in from the stock maker). I dont consider any of my rifles an "assault rifle" by any means.


----------



## John Carter (Oct 6, 2004)

Folks I made a tounge in cheek comment about the EBR (evil Black Rifle) nothing more.
I am also aware what an actual assault rifle is. It was merely a parody against the washington elite's fear of all weapons and their consideration that any thing which looks menacing is ergo--- and EBR..........:icecream:


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I been wanting a good .22 bolt action for a while I'm thinking a ruger 77/22 but am open to Ideas but it must have open sight's


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Va. goatman said:


> I been wanting a good .22 bolt action for a while I'm thinking a ruger 77/22 but am open to Ideas but it must have open sight's


No doubt in my mind...

A cz 452 "trainer" or special... I think the special is the new name? I bought one several years back and its the best bang for your buck in quality .22 bolt guns. 
The open sights are awesome...

Here is the "lux" model which is the upgraded model. I did not see a picture for the special


http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=3

Check out www.rimfirecentral.com they have a cz forum there. The triger is decent out of the box but can be made really good and the sight can be converted to a peep blade on the rear and guys are getting awesome results. I took the scope off of mine because the open sights are too awesome to waste!


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

tallpaul said:


> Check out www.rimfirecentral.com they have a cz forum there. The triger is decent out of the box but can be made really good and the sight can be converted to a peep blade on the rear and guys are getting awesome results. I took the scope off of mine because the open sights are too awesome to waste!


Careful thats where I started down the expensive path of changing my 10/22 over


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Expensive path  Thats why I got the cz trainer I have... 

As far as 10/22's go I had bought two "specials" from midway back before the internet... thay had a 99.00 combo of a heavy barrel and a fajen stock.. I got one coffee/stainless and one black/blue . I like them and they shoot good. I have not really wrung them out like some on rimfirecentral but they hold nice and shoot great.

I am having the hankering for a lightweight thumbhole stocked 10/22 and will eventually get one put together. The thumbhole stock was always of interest to me but I never owned one until my boyds stocked savage 17 hmr. It just sits soooo nice. I did look at a magnum research 10/22 clone and all I kin say is " I LIKE" 
http://www.magnumresearch.com/Expan...715A=4cbd9c5f2e0d6693c27df0213a02ff1d0618fbf9


I am just getting back into shootin for fun after a ten year lay off from serious shooting. I did a little plinking ,hunting and a couple leagues in that time but I used to go shooting EVERY weekend... reloaded a night or two a week etc. 

I like my rimfires and there is nothing like just plinkin a way an afternoon every now n again. I like not freaking out over loosing brass  

I am blessed with a great formal range AND a private strip mine with some great high walls and a lake... If I don't forget the OFF or the weather is cool enough that the bugs aren't an issue its great fun! 

Guns are a lot more fun when ya actually shoot them 

BTW Mallow- which stock is that?


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

tallpaul said:


> I am just getting back into shootin for fun after a ten year lay off from serious shooting. I did a little plinking ,hunting and a couple leagues in that time but I used to go shooting EVERY weekend... reloaded a night or two a week etc.
> 
> I like my rimfires and there is nothing like just plinkin a way an afternoon every now n again. I like not freaking out over loosing brass


Me, too. I used to shoot about every day, kinda' put it on the back burner for a while, but I'm shooting more now. I'm also realizing that my eyesight ain't quite what it used to be, but being older and wiser now, hopefully it'll all even out.
As expensive as centerfire ammo is getting, shooting rimfire is sure becoming appealing. My Ruger 22/45 target model and Marlin 880 SS bolt action didn't get snatched in the burglary, but I ain't got an autoloading rimfire rifle at the moment. 10/22's have never been one of my favorites, but I've gotta' admit... some of those tricked-out 10/22's look pretty sweet....
You people are gonna' drive me to brokeness.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

tallpaul said:


> BTW Mallow- which stock is that?



It is a Yukon Extreme.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

That CZ is a good lookin rifle I've also looked at the Remington model 5 I know it's a Import but the one I looked at in the gun store was pretty smooth


----------



## gawenis (Jan 16, 2009)

Ruger Mark I, and Winchester model 61 and 62. Of course, I like playing with my Grendle 22mag. With that said, my H&R 22mag is nice and my colt frontier scout 22/22mag is fun too.


rich


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I figure I'd add a picture of my 10/22 "paternal twins" and thier friend a MKII that I customised a bit- trigger job and a bead blasted upper


----------

